# Forgeworld "Newsflash"



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

couldnt see this anywhere else. Just got an email from FW about them being in Baltimore, and this pic was in it.










Any ideas?

:scratchhead:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Lightning symbols and a mass of cables behind the head and something else is behind that head, something with a curve.........perhaps a Librarian?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Probably the 'Tempest' armour continuing their current run of 'classic' armours.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"Tempest".....?

Not heard of that one before. :scratchhead:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> Lightning symbols and a mass of cables behind the head and something else is behind that head, something with a curve.........perhaps a Librarian?


WTF? Stella did... Did not complain?

Nice helmet btw...:victory:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Meant to add this too.....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Another nice pic, thanks for posting them both, have some rep!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ta :biggrin:

That second one kinda looks like a GK/MkIII helmet to me. Not sure about the shoulder guard though.... :scratchhead:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Red Scorpions Librarian for IA9?

Second one is either Pre Heresy Death Guard, or more likely considering the Crusader Mark of Helmet and Imperial Eagle Iconography, Novamarines.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have no idea what that picture could be, but it looks good.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I meant the Mk 1 'Thunder' Armour. Not tempest.... lol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like the bolter. But that's about it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> I meant the Mk 1 'Thunder' Armour. Not tempest.... lol


Aah! I thought that may have been what you meant, but didn't want to say anything and look like a complete goober if there was something I'd missed fluff-wise 

Wasn't MkI open-faced though...?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Perhaps the two pictures are FW's take on artificer armor?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Wasn't MkI open-faced though...?


Officially it was, but going by Forge Worlds slightly different take on the others too, a faceplated design wouldn't be stretching things too much.


And they could be a take on Arty armour, the second one post here certainly looks like it...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

If it is a FW interpretation of MkI armour, I like it. Beats the hell out of a pair of sunglasses..... :grin:


And as for it being artificer armour, good call, hadn't thought of that!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thunder armour would make sense.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why would it be thunder armour with the exact same helmet as MkIV?










And the second one is the Black Templars Crusader Helmet.

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/black-templar-crusader-helmet-p-18.html

I cannot see Forge World, who go to great lengths to produce models which fit the background and scale for 40K would go and fuck up something as big as granting Thunder Armour Mk1 Pattern Power Armour the go ahead to look exactly like Mark IV and Mark VII Crusader variant Armour. 

Neither would the Thunder Armour have the Imperial Eagle on it, as that symbol was not used until after the Heresy (other than for the Emperors Children). Even the Mark II, Mark III, Mark IV and Mark V follow that pattern - they don't have the Twin Headed Eagle on the chest plate.

No offence guys, but fuck me. That was painful to write.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The Emperor's emblem was a lightning bolt..... No idea how I let that slip by me :headbutt:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i reckon, its a librarian in MK IV maybe a librarian character


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

no way is it thunder armour, all the FW armour may be slightly different than original, but its instantly recognizable, which that isn't as thunder armour in any way shape or form but is as (modified) MKIV


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Why would it be thunder armour with the exact same helmet as MkIV?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was working off the Lighting bolts lol


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its definately some form of librarian, could even be a dreanought, dont forget the ven dread now takes marine helmets, would account for the cables too


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but on the FW site there are now mk II, mk V and mk VI variants up, as well as the older mark of Phobos pattern bolter, which is very tasty. There are also new transfer sheets and brass etchings. Link.

Looking at all these older marks being realeased, and some of the pics on here and various other rumours, I'm getting the impression that all this is leading to the release of preHeresy legion shoulder pad packs. Probably obvious to anyone else already, but I'm liking this development. At least we now know that GW _do_ listen to their customers, even if they take their sweet time about doing anything about it.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> couldnt see this anywhere else. Just got an email from FW about them being in Baltimore, and this pic was in it.
> 
> ...


 Looks like a space marine hero of some chapter *red scorpys or white scars maybe* *besides nearly everyone(space marine) of the 40k verse has cables on there head and thats not counting the librianion or techmarine ppl*


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

cragnes417 said:


> Looks like a space marine hero of some chapter *red scorpys or white scars maybe* *besides nearly everyone of the 40k verse has cables on there head and thats not counting the librianion or techmarine ppl


already confirmed as a red scorpion libby in another thread, so its a libby alright.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> already confirmed as a red scorpion libby in another thread, so its a libby alright.


 crap in hat late with news again with a post


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Just got this, this afternoon. It's tagged as "huron".


----------



## Endymion (Jul 19, 2010)

Tawa said:


> Just got this, this afternoon. It's tagged as "huron".


... And the shoulder pad of the marine on the first page looks like that of the Novamarines.

Are FW doing a Badab War set?

Edit: Yep. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69321


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Mmmm, Badab War....

Should be good if done right


----------



## Slakhaar (Aug 27, 2010)

I think it would be a nice idea


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Thought I'd share this as well for those that haven't read it. 


"Forge World can proudly announce that Imperial Armour Volume 9: The Badab War Part I should be available in limited numbers as a Games Day UK exclusive pre-release!

The year is 903.M41 and Lugft Huron, Chapter Master of the Astral Claws and self-styled Tyrant of Badab, declares the secession of his domains from the Imperium, taking four entire Chapters of the Adeptus Astartes with him into rebellion. 
The scene is set for an epic clash of arms that will see armies crushed, fleets shattered and entire worlds reduced to lifeless cinders in one of the most dangerous internecine conflicts the Imperium has known in a thousand years.
History will call Lugft Huron a madman and a traitor, and condemn him as a pawn of Chaos or a Xenos puppet, but history is written by the victor, and in the grim darkness of the far future the truth is seldom so simple…

Inside this book, the first volume in Forge World’s two-part exploration of the infamous Badab War, you will find a detailed account of the shadowed origins, terrible secrets and savage birth of the Tyrant’s rebellion. You will also find information on the malevolent Warp-storm of the Maelstrom itself as well as the dangerous and forlorn worlds that border it.

Also detailed are full histories and dispositions of the nine Space Marine Chapters that played the most significant part in the Badab War’s early stages - the Astral Claws, Fire Hawks, Marines Errant, Red Scorpions, Raptors, Novamarines, Fire Angels, Howling Griffons and Lamenters are each illustrated with extensive colour profiles.
This volume also contains a complete army list, The Tyrant’s Legion, representing those forces that defended Huron’s conquered realms from the Imperium’s wrath, and a purpose-designed campaign system for you to re-fight your own Badab War. Also included are five unique campaign missions and a special Boarding Assault mini-expansion for Warhammer 40,000 that allows you to fight brutal ship-to-ship combats on the tabletop.

The full-colour, 208-page book contains 15 colour pictures, 120 full colour Space Marine infantry and vehicle profiles and 10 detailed colour star maps, as well as three new Apocalypse formations and twelve new special characters representing mighty warriors from the Space Marine Chapters featured in this book. Forge World’s book production team and Imperial Armour Writer Alan Bligh have done sterling work adding fantastic new depth to the Warhammer 40,000 universe. The book also contains a full colour, double sided poster containing a detailed Badab Sector map by Sam Lamont, and brand new Space Marine artwork by Paul Bonner.

To whet your appetite, we’ve put together a gallery of sample page spreads that you can find here*, and our Games Day lorry-load of stock will contain as many copies of this eagerly-awaited new book as we can manage to plunder from our printers. The book will be priced at £45, and because we don’t yet know exactly how many copies we’ll have available, we recommend that you send us a reservation order as soon as possible! We hope to announce a general release date for shipping world wide very soon."


*Plus this link: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Imperial_Armour_Volume_Nine.html


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

this better not turn out to be a really expensive reash of the Bel of Lost Souls supplement.


----------

